# Disk Brake Component Finish



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a 67 GTO, but am putting on disk brakes from a 71 Chevelle. I am probably making too much of this but I would like to get it somewhat correct. For either a 67 or 71 GTO, what is the finish on the brake shield? It looks like there is some kind of anti-rust coating. If so, what is it? I can just blast it to raw steel and clear coat it.

I have determined the caliper brackets had a yellow zinc plating on them (almost gold looking). Mine is gone and I have to decide if I want to pay to have it redone. What have others done?


----------

